# haad nmc



## moonbubbles45 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, I am a staff nurse in the UK looking to work in Dhabi 
Little confusion I have is. 
1, do I need to sit the HAAD exam if I am a with the NMC . 
2, can i do Haad on line or do I have to go to a test center and is there any tips of what I have to study or samples or web site .
3, is there any goods nursing agencies that someone can recommend 
4, what is an acceptable package for a nurse from the UK in Dhabi 
5, , Is there anything else i will need to know 

Thank you before hand


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not in the profession so don't know the answers but I think I've seen most of your questions answered on the forum in the past couple of months, have a look around  search Cleveland clinic and nursing job, nurse, haad I guess you'll get plenty of matches.


----------

